# certified Reliability Engineer



## jilany (3 فبراير 2012)

*Good Day for all

I'm Mohamed El Jilany - Egyptian
I'm Offshore Maintenance Mechanical Engineer work at offshore rigs at Gulf at Qatar
I'm very admire by reliability engineering , it is very demand at Arabian Gulf and I need your help 
I need to be certified Reliability Engineer so i was confused by to options 
http://asq.org/index.aspx
http://smrp.org/

which one of those organization is better and more certified as i will self study and just do the the exam only throw one of those 
so which one you prefer 
do you have anther advice 



*​ ​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (4 فبراير 2012)

يبغى لك تبحث عن طريقة للتواصل مع الأخ Elheddeny 
لأنه ذكر في أحد المواضيع أنه يدرس دكتوراة في هندسة الاعتمادية في جامعة تينيسي في أمريكا
وفقك الله


----------



## jilany (4 فبراير 2012)

*انا بشكرك جدا على الاهتمام نا فعلا بعتلو وانتظار ردو - وفق الله الجميع 
*​


----------



## louz86 (5 فبراير 2012)

thnkssssssss


----------



## jilany (7 فبراير 2012)

_*up up up up up up up 
*_​


----------

